# Crested gecko pairing



## Sayochan (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm not sure if this should go here or no. I recently got my first crested gecko, a young harly/ pinstripe male but in the future I may want to get another crestie. Obviously I can't get another male but I don't really want a female that would lay eggs. Is the only option to keep only one crested gecko?


----------



## MooImaPigy (Aug 5, 2012)

Just house them separately


----------



## Sayochan (Aug 13, 2012)

MooImaPigy said:


> Just house them separately


Haven't got the room for that (they're not allowed anywhere but my room coz of dad and sister)


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Your best option is to just have the one gecko until you have more space available. There are so many risks to keeping more than one gecko in the same tank. Male and female will inevitably breed which can affect the females health, newcomers should be quarantined and fecal checked before being introduced and bullying can occur which means one gecko is likely to have substandard care. Sorry but spare setups are a must when cohabiting, so many things can go wrong


----------



## Sayochan (Aug 13, 2012)

vgorst said:


> Your best option is to just have the one gecko until you have more space available. There are so many risks to keeping more than one gecko in the same tank. Male and female will inevitably breed which can affect the females health, newcomers should be quarantined and fecal checked before being introduced and bullying can occur which means one gecko is likely to have substandard care. Sorry but spare setups are a must when cohabiting, so many things can go wrong


I certainly wouldn't want any of that to happen! i'll keep this all in mind for the future, thanks everyone for answering :2thumb:


----------



## secuner (Feb 2, 2008)

now i might get scolded cause of this but its proven just a contrary topic. you can keep 2 male cresties together under certain conditions with no problem.

kept in a large tank
have plenty of hiding places
are raised together from young juvis
are never introduced to a female
& never separated
the first are obvious but 3-5 are to prevent territorial competitiveness. 
these have been proven by myself as well as for written evidence, the author of the 'rhacodactylus', philippe de vosjoli, wrote, "if kept in very large planted enclosures, it is possible to keep a couple of males of similar size per enclosure" & the 3-5 tips mean there should be little aggression between them.

it is recommended to have a separate tank for quarantine but that can simple plastic faunarium with a handle for transport. but the chances of needing to separate them for quarantine is slim as if 1 has something the other most likely will. 

p.s. female / male pairs can fight just as much as male / male pairs might do


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

secuner said:


> now i might get scolded cause of this but its proven just a contrary topic. you can keep 2 male cresties together under certain conditions with no problem.
> 
> kept in a large tank
> have plenty of hiding places
> ...



There are always exceptions and it depends greatly on individuals and husbandry. What counts as a large enclosure? Some people consider 45x45x60cm minimum for one whereas others think 45x45x45cm is ok too.

Cohabitation can work with the right husbandry and with experienced keepers, but as the thread starter has only recently started keeping cresties it wouldn't be recommended. We all have to crawl before we can walk


----------



## william04 (Jun 26, 2012)

secuner said:


> now i might get scolded cause of this but its proven just a contrary topic. you can keep 2 male cresties together under certain conditions with no problem.
> 
> kept in a large tank
> have plenty of hiding places
> ...


Helpful Information in my case as well Thanks.


----------



## Jimma (Jul 24, 2012)

Now I am no expert and have only had my cresties for a couple of months but I did alot of research the. Joined the forum and asked alot and then some more questions. Anyway I thought I would share my experiences so far.

I bought two males from the breeder, they were almost a year old and had been raised together in the same tank from day one. The breeder kept a number of males this way without any problems. He also mentioned the book from above, asked what size viv I had and the set up, asked some simple questions on my knowledge of the species and also advised me how to settle them in.

Now they did take a while to settle in but to start with they seemed happy enough and would allow some light handling. They would follow each other round the viv and over both me and my wife. Even caught them sitting on top of each other a couple of times. Everything was roast and I was just. Waiting for them to be eating properly and happy to climb on to me on their own accord.

However one night I was sitting watching TV and all of a sudden I heard a thud and a kind of squeal from the viv. They were fighting! Seemed no particular reason for this it just happened out of the blue. They were of course separated straight away and are now in separate vivs. I must say they are both much more lively now and genuinely seem happier. 

Draw your own conclusions, the breeder still keeps them together with no issues as do others I know of but predominantly it would seem most keep them separately. In your case I think as it would not be a good idea because you will be introducing a new crestie to the other ones territory, in my opinion it would end in tears.


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

Never house two male cresties together.

If you want a group you're better off with all female, or a male with a harem of females.


----------

